# The Math joke thread!



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Grandalf said:


> View attachment 461578


----------



## bob007 (Jan 2, 2016)

Here a math pick up line 

Guy talking to girl : you look like a 90 degres angle

Girl : Why ?

Guy : Because you look right ! 

This come from bigdaws tv on youtube. it just epic ...


----------



## Dr.Delusion (Dec 27, 2015)

A: Are you a Pi? 
B: Why?
A: Because you're so irrational.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

do you know why 6 feared 7?:anyone::anyone:

because 7 8 9:laughing:


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

cybersloth81 said:


> There are 10 types of people
> 
> Those who understand it
> And those who dont


and those who didn't expect the joke to be in base 3.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

How come so many of Newton's 1st dates were his last? 

I ask because he kept referring to dee ex.




Yeah, it's terrible! :frustrating:
Maybe you all can steal some better jokes!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

It's hard to differentiate the contributions of Newton & Leibniz to #math since both were integral to change.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know what your *angle* is but please no *tangents*


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

Disclaimer: This is more a physics joke than a math joke.

_Don't be a d^3x/dt^3_


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

This Fibonacci joke is as bad as the last two you have heard, combined!


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

What do you get when you cross a mosquito with a rock climber? Answer: Nothing. You can't cross a vector with a scalar


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i once had a math teacher who had a geomatree 
it had square roots


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Box and whisker plot!


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I hereby stake my claim to the Prize in Mathematics for discovering and naming the Nobel Curve:

________________________________


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Remind me to never create material for an actual comedian.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

i don't have any real jokes.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Maybe said:


> i don't have any real jokes.


Well that's just the root of the problem. You'll find the real issue is that you're simply too negative.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe said:


> i don't have any real jokes.


Try some jokes in the complex domain then!


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)




----------

